# Off Brand: The Nikon D850 Specifications List Grows



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2017)

```
After <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/off-brand-nikon-announces-development-of-d850/">last weeks interesting announcement</a> by Nikon that they are actively developing the Nikon D850 DSLR, specifications and images of the new full frame camera from Nikon have been hitting the web at a pretty fast pace.</p>
<p><strong>Nikon D850 Specifications</strong> (via: <a href="https://nikonrumors.com/2017/08/01/additional-nikon-d850-specifications.aspx/#more-114316">Nikon Rumors</a>)</p>
<ul>
<li>45-46MP full frame CMOS sensor</li>
<li>Improved low and high ISO</li>
<li>New and improved version of SnapBridge</li>
<li>No built-in GPS</li>
<li>Tiltable LCD touchscreen just like the D750 and D500</li>
<li>Memory card slots: one SD and one XQD</li>
<li>AF system from the D5</li>
<li>No built-in flash</li>
<li>Back illuminated buttons</li>
<li>Joystick selector</li>
<li>Built-in Bluetooth and Wi-Fi</li>
<li>8K time-lapse video capabilities</li>
<li>The D850 will be on display at the Photo+ Expo in October</li>
<li>4k UHD video in FX format (with no crop)</li>
<li>No EVF or hybrid viewfinder</li>
<li>Fast fps (8fps or more)</li>
<li><strong>New: the D850 LCD will have twice the resolution of the D810</strong></li>
<li><strong>New: slo-mo full HD 120fps video</strong></li>
<li><strong>New: the SD slot will support UHS-II</strong></li>
<li><strong>New: improved LiveView split-screen display</strong></li>
<li><strong>New: improved silent shooting mode</strong></li>
<li><strong>New: improved battery life</strong></li>
<li><strong>New: lighter than the D810</strong></li>
</ul>
<p>This definitely looks like quite the camera based on the specifications that have leaked out.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-30627 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-camera-leaked-picture-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-prism.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-prism-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-prism-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Nikon-D850-DSLR-prism-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## infared (Aug 2, 2017)

"This definitely looks like quite the camera based on the specifications that have leaked out."
WOW!....I will say that I am very pleased with my Canon 5DIV...but the specs and probable price point on this camera have me jealous, no doubt!


----------



## Aglet (Aug 2, 2017)

That's a lot of juicy goodness if the rumors pan out!
I'll have to wait for detailed reviews before deciding if my beloved D800s will get upgraded.
I suspect it's gonna have an eye-watering price tag.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 2, 2017)

Quite the specs list. Wonder if we have a Sony 45 MP sensor in here like the A7R2. 45MP is awful high for general shooting. I know a wedding pro who laments the file sizes of the 36MP 810 already. I still think 20-30 range is ideal for most pro applications to keep big catalogs manageable. Prediction. The 5D4 still vastly outsells the 850.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2017)

PureClassA said:


> Quite the specs list. Wonder if we have a Sony 45 MP sensor in here like the A7R2. 45MP is awful high for general shooting. I know a wedding pro who laments the file sizes of the 36MP 810 already. I still think 20-30 range is ideal for most pro applications to keep big catalogs manageable. Prediction. The 5D4 still vastly outsells the 850.



That's quite a prediction. I shall watch with neutral interest.  Never boring around here.

Jack


----------



## Gnocchi (Aug 2, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> After <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/off-brand-nikon-announces-development-of-d850/">last weeks interesting announcement</a> by Nikon that they are actively developing the Nikon D850 DSLR, specifications and images of the new full frame camera from Nikon have been hitting the web at a pretty fast pace.</p>
> <p><strong>Nikon D850 Specifications</strong> (via: <a href="https://nikonrumors.com/2017/08/01/additional-nikon-d850-specifications.aspx/#more-114316">Nikon Rumors</a>)</p>
> <ul>
> <li>45-46MP full frame CMOS sensor</li>
> ...


Just announced, will have same dynamic range as the D5


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 2, 2017)

So let's get this right. 
The D810 has twice as many pixels as the D5, has the AF system of the D5, has a burst rate of 10fps (12 on the D5), looks like it will have a better DR than the D5....
What reason will there be to buy the D5 if the D850 comes in $2,000 less than the D5?


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 2, 2017)

for the same reason people choose 1DX II over 5D IV: it tracks better, gripped, better weather shielding, rugged to the tilt, higher level of customisation, built like a tank and weight as much. 




Mikehit said:


> So let's get this right.
> The D810 has twice as many pixels as the D5, has the AF system of the D5, has a burst rate of 10fps (12 on the D5), looks like it will have a better DR than the D5....
> What reason will there be to buy the D5 if the D850 comes in $2,000 less than the D5?


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 2, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> for the same reason people choose 1DX II over 5D IV: it tracks better, gripped, better weather shielding, rugged to the tilt, higher level of customisation, built like a tank and weight as much.



Fair enough. But also the 5DIV has 'only' 7fps and the 1Dx2 has 14 fps - I think I am not alone in seeing that as a major differentiator for peak action and the 5DIV sensor does not offer much DR advantage, but if the D850 improves the DR over the D810, and the D5 was criticised for low ISO DR the two cameras are much closer together than the 5DIV/1Dx2.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 2, 2017)

MIke, so far I see 8+ FPS rumored for the D850. let's not forget about the megapixel count there. readout speed all that. 5DsR si what, 5 FPS ?? 8+ will be good enough.



Mikehit said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > for the same reason people choose 1DX II over 5D IV: it tracks better, gripped, better weather shielding, rugged to the tilt, higher level of customisation, built like a tank and weight as much.
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 2, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> MIke, so far I see 8+ FPS rumored for the D850. let's not forget about the megapixel count there. readout speed all that. 5DsR si what, 5 FPS ?? 8+ will be good enough.



The other thread mentions 10fps
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33162.0

As for data shifting, maybe it will be like the Sony and go down a gear to 12-bit files


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 2, 2017)

So if this D850 is announced as 'under development', when can we expect it to hit the shelves?


----------



## snoke (Aug 2, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > MIke, so far I see 8+ FPS rumored for the D850. let's not forget about the megapixel count there. readout speed all that. 5DsR si what, 5 FPS ?? 8+ will be good enough.
> ...



Nikon history is faster fps need battery pack on bottom. Maybe 7fps only body, 9fps with extra battery.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 2, 2017)

Good point.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 2, 2017)

Mike,

full (rumored) specs of the D850 surfaced. Thanks to *Eldar* for the tip.

http://thenewcamera.com/nikon-d850-full-specification-leaked/

*Continuous shooting speed upto 8fps*

it makes sense to me now. I strongly dislike Nikon colours, otherwise I would be tempted to take a closer look at this beast.. Guilty as charged... 




Mikehit said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > MIke, so far I see 8+ FPS rumored for the D850. let's not forget about the megapixel count there. readout speed all that. 5DsR si what, 5 FPS ?? 8+ will be good enough.
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 2, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Mike,
> 
> full (rumored) specs of the D850 surfaced. Thanks to *Eldar* for the tip.
> 
> ...



Just seen that link myself. It looks like a the 5DS and 5DIV rolled into one - certainly a very interesting based on specs.


----------



## snoke (Aug 2, 2017)

Who care about spec list?

All that matter is early leak of NEF file to photonstophotos.


----------



## Haulien (Aug 4, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Tiltable LCD touchscreen just like the D750 and D500
> Back illuminated buttons
> 8K time-lapse video capabilities
> 4k UHD video in FX format (with no crop)
> ...



Should've been the feature set of the 5D Mark IV! :'( :'(


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 4, 2017)

snoke said:


> Who care about spec list?
> 
> All that matter is early leak of NEF file to photonstophotos.



You're so right. If the sensor magically gives 15 EVs of base ISO DR, who cares if it's only with 2 MP, 1 fps and 7 lazy AF points that occasionally get the shakes? :

- A


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 4, 2017)

Hang on a second.. have we switched the subject and now discussing the 6D Original camera instead? ;D



ahsanford said:


> snoke said:
> 
> 
> > Who care about spec list?
> ...


----------



## Act444 (Aug 4, 2017)

PureClassA said:


> Quite the specs list. Wonder if we have a Sony 45 MP sensor in here like the A7R2. 45MP is awful high for general shooting. I know a wedding pro who laments the file sizes of the 36MP 810 already. I still think 20-30 range is ideal for most pro applications to keep big catalogs manageable.



Yeah...30MP on the 5D4 is already pushing it for _general_ shooting applications - although I'll admit it's useful for cropping and still having a 20+ MP file in the vast majority of situations...once you get above 40MP that IMO gets into specialized shooting categories, at least until lenses and stabilization systems can catch up. I do not like Sony's tendency to cram as much MP as they can into their cameras, and same (to a lesser extent) with Nikon. Now Canon has started to follow suit...we were at 18-20MP for a few years and now all of a sudden the MP race is back in full swing. Hopefully the other "elements" can keep up...


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 4, 2017)

Act444 said:


> Yeah...30MP on the 5D4 is already pushing it for _general_ shooting applications - although I'll admit it's useful for cropping and still having a 20+ MP file in the vast majority of situations...once you get above 40MP that IMO gets into specialized shooting categories, at least until lenses and stabilization systems can catch up. I do not like Sony's tendency to cram as much MP as they can into their cameras, and same (to a lesser extent) with Nikon. Now Canon has started to follow suit...we were at 18-20MP for a few years and now all of a sudden the MP race is back in full swing. Hopefully the other "elements" can keep up...



The #1 and #2 most bulletproof ways to get a high asking price in a camera is FPS and resolution regardless of all the fair points one can make about neither mattering in general use. 

Consider: in FF, the priciest rig for all three major manufacturers is also their highest FPS rig (D5 / 1DX2 / A9). And their _second_ highest priced rig is also their highest resolution rig (D810, 5DS/R, A7R2).

I'm not saying FPS & resolution are the most important thing -- many of us would love a D810 sensor sitting in 24 MP or so (perhaps just the D750 sensor) -- but the market will simply pay more for those two specs than anything else.

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 4, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> many of us would love a D810 sensor sitting in 24 MP or so (perhaps just the D750 sensor)



Yea exactly. From my playing with raw files from these cameras I can't see any difference - the D610 / D750 / D810 all as malleable as each other. 

Unlike the 6DII :-X

Seriously though, if we're going to be that anal about horrendously pushed "IQ" the 5DIV can't compete with the ultra low read / conversion noise of the Nikons, but the fact is anyone with even a modicum of exposure control is never going to see any difference, or be left wanting.


----------



## BillB (Aug 4, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...30MP on the 5D4 is already pushing it for _general_ shooting applications - although I'll admit it's useful for cropping and still having a 20+ MP file in the vast majority of situations...once you get above 40MP that IMO gets into specialized shooting categories, at least until lenses and stabilization systems can catch up. I do not like Sony's tendency to cram as much MP as they can into their cameras, and same (to a lesser extent) with Nikon. Now Canon has started to follow suit...we were at 18-20MP for a few years and now all of a sudden the MP race is back in full swing. Hopefully the other "elements" can keep up...
> ...



I wonder how it would look if you factored in number of units sold along with the price of each unit. High fps cameras cost a lot, but not all that many are sold, and that is also true of the high resolution rigs as well. My sense is that a lot more 5DIIIs and 5DIV's have been sold than 1D's and 5DS/R's (or D810's for that matter). Some people will pay for really high fps or mp's. But not that many. In this kind of situation, you wouldn't be able to maximize income by dropping price to boost volume.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 4, 2017)

BillB said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Act444 said:
> ...


----------



## Aglet (Aug 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> snoke said:
> 
> 
> > Who care about spec list?
> ...


except for the pixel count... that's medium format.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 6, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > many of us would love a D810 sensor sitting in 24 MP or so (perhaps just the D750 sensor)
> ...



not accurate.
the same technique can still provide more range with an ABC than a C body.
So, altho you may be able to cover the same shot with either, you will still have more capability with an ABC.
Don't know why you didn't see the difference. Not looking in the dark with a magnifying glass?


----------



## Diko (Aug 6, 2017)

Haulien said:


> Should've been the feature set of the 5D Mark IV! :'( :'(


 True've been told there, brother!


My list is:


Canon Rumors said:



> 45-46MP full frame CMOS sensor
> (_could use it for Landscape with that res._)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 6, 2017)

Diko said:


> 8K time-lapse video capabilities
> (_Awesome! And IMHO it's a matter of simple firmware tweak._)



I think you'll find it rather difficult to capture 8K frames with a 30MPix camera...


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 6, 2017)

Life is never easy for those who dream... 



Sharlin said:


> Diko said:
> 
> 
> > 8K time-lapse video capabilities
> ...


----------



## Khalai (Aug 6, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Diko said:
> 
> 
> > 8K time-lapse video capabilities
> ...



6K timelapses then? Oh wait, I can do it manually with timed remote, never mind


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 12, 2017)

Here are the leaked slides showing full specs:
https://nikonrumors.com/2017/08/11/translation-of-the-leaked-nikon-d850-slides.aspx/

Damn, that looks like an awesome camera with 9fps at 45MP resolution its certainly a beast for wildlife.
Also ability to do photo stacking is crazy useful for macro shooters.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 14, 2017)

That sounds like an impressive camera.


----------



## Diko (Sep 10, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> I think you'll find it rather difficult to capture 8K frames with a 30MPix camera...


 Sure... But where the hack did you see the 30? ;-)


----------



## Diko (Sep 10, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Life is never easy for those who dream...


 Ergo try not to fall asleep by missing the big memo. ;-)

I still don't understand how come any of you believed that the NIKON D850 would be less than 40 MPs ;-)

Oh yeah, and since I just checked it. There is 8K. The camera is better than 5D4 - DAMN!


----------

